# Silverado Towing Mirrors



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm looking at upgrading to a 2009 Silverado. The truck I am currently looking at has the power folding heated mirrors. For an additional $665, I can get the extendable, manual folding, heated camper mirrors with turn signals, accessory code DPN. That seems pretty expensive for those mirrors. For those of you who have them, do you think they are worth the money for a 4" extension? Is this something I can replace myself?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i wish i had the extendable mirrors. I am currently using Mckesh strap on mirrors. They are great but with all the camping we do, I take them off and put them on. I am always looking at ways to make my life easier. If I could add them for 665 I probably would. but if u are looking to save some money the mckesh work great and alot of people here have them


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using Cipa towing mirrors on my current truck. They work alright but are a pain to install correctly. Also there is nothing like getting a couple miles from home and figuring out that you didn't put the mirrors on.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the extendable towing mirrors and really like them (Ok, it's a Super Duty, not a Chevy, but the principle is the same). Most states require towing mirrors and there's nothing like always having them with you. That price seems a bit steep (my power folding ones were $165), but if it also adds the convex mirrors then I'd go for it.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> I'm looking at upgrading to a 2009 Silverado. The truck I am currently looking at has the power folding heated mirrors. For an additional $665, I can get the extendable, manual folding, heated camper mirrors with turn signals, accessory code DPN. That seems pretty expensive for those mirrors. For those of you who have them, do you think they are worth the money for a 4" extension? Is this something I can replace myself?


 My 2006 2500 has the manual pull out towing mirrors. Would I go for auto folding? No because in general they are all cheaply made and cost the earth to replace. I had an issue with the driver mirror this summer. It caaused a short to the indicator so I has disconnected it so the mirror arrow does not flash and the heater does not work. To replace the mirror only the dealer says it will be $150 so I'm in no rush to do it. I can still manually slide it out though so towing is not an issue.

In general over the last ten years the electric windows and switches are what has cost me the most on the vehcles I have had and been the most inconvenient so I ry to avoid these as much as I can but they are more and more standard on cars now than ever.


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a 2005 that came with the power extending mirrors (some people called them accordian mirrors). I had trouble seeing while towing and added some spot mirrors but they didn't do the job.. I ended up adding the OEM camper style (similar to a Super Duty) mirrors and can see great! I would opt for the camper mirrors IMHO.

Cheers.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now we have a Ford at work with the power-folding-expandable-heated-turn signal mirrors and they are nice. We have had no problems but I would get the power expandable mirrors with the manual fold. That would be great for towing in my opinion. If your gonna buy the truck and keep it for a long time then I would buy the mirrors. I honestly believe you could replace them yourself. Door panels are not hard to get off and they probably just bolt on and plug in anyhow. We swapped out some mirrors on an old Excursion at work and it was simple to do.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> I'm looking at upgrading to a 2009 Silverado. The truck I am currently looking at has the power folding heated mirrors. For an additional $665, I can get the extendable, manual folding, heated camper mirrors with turn signals, accessory code DPN. That seems pretty expensive for those mirrors. For those of you who have them, do you think they are worth the money for a 4" extension? Is this something I can replace myself?


The short answer is ... YES

The long answer is HELL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

Yes it sucks that you are giving up a more expensive mirror and having to pay for it ... but thats exactly what i did and have not regretted a single moment.... you can actually tell the difference between my mirrors being pushed in and BARELY able to see and pulled out and seeing the whole enchilada...

Yes $665 sucks...

and yes you are being screwed by having to pay for the expensive mirrors -- and then paying again to drop it back down to the non heated - non folding mirrors.... but you know -- would i do it again ... YEP.. in a heartbeat....

And actually the mirrors are significantly taller then the folding ones and for some reason chicks seem to dig them









Pay the $665... .. JUST SAY NO to the strap-on mirror thing.....


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

After having clip ons I would not hestitate at all to have a factory option. I echo others in that the clip ons work but they are a pain.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The $665 price was from Dave Smith to add them to a truck they have on the lot. I checked with my local Chevy dealer and it would be $515 through them. The mirrors come as a kit with a new wiring harness and door switch since the existing door switch has the power folding option that you no longer need.

As for my 1999 Silverado, the power windows have always been a problem. Every summer when it gets hot they start making scraping noises. I've had them lubricated several times and have been told that if the mechanism ever needs to be replaced, the drive motors are part of the unit and they cost big bucks. My extended cab is a three door and I have replaced all three door checks at my expense. These are the parts that hold your door open at certain positions. They wear out and make an awful grinding noise. The pop out window on the third door has been replaced four times because the permanent seal around it keeps coming off which creates a lot of wind noise. Luckily all of those were covered by the dealer.

I blame most of these problems on my truck being one of the first Silverados made. They hadn't worked all the bugs out. I'm much more confident with a 2009 since they have been building that body style for a while.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd say go for it. I had to drop about $450 to upgrade to the dodge flip out mirrors when I bought it, but it was necessary because of the tiny oval mirrors it came with. (makes no sense why a truck built for towing would come with such tiny mirrors but I digress.







) Will the dealer credit you for the mirrors they'd be taking off? If not at least make sure you take home the original mirrors (you paid for them) and recoup some of your cost by selling them on craigslist or e-bay.

Brad


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought a set of used Cipa, extendable mirrors here for $100. 
http://74.86.1.118/2003-2006-Silverado-Sierra-Suburban-Tahoe-Yukon-Yukon-XL-Electric_p_715.html#​
The are very easy to install, pop off the door panel and you will see the mirror has 2-3 plugs that plug into the door panel. Pop off the tiangular plastic cap behind the miror mount and 3 bolts hold the mirror onto the door. Dont let a dealer charge you an additional $150 for instalation!
Brian


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Got 'em on mine...they are taller and with the built-in convexes (which are also good size) I can adjust them to virtually eliminate blind spots.

Luv'em...









Roger

By the way, my trailer is a "Wide-Body", and the "4 inches" makes a LOT of difference!


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Since I just traded in my 2008 Silverado, I have a pair of the CIPA custom-fit slip-on towing mirrors that worked really well on my old truck and were barely used. They didn't vibrate or anything and they just took a minute or so to put on or take off. They will fit on the 2009 since I don't think they changed anything about the mirrors from 08 to 09. If you don't want to go for the expense of the upgraded mirrors yet, I'm willing to sell them cheap since I'm not using them anymore.








JD


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

fshr4life said:


> Since I just traded in my 2008 Silverado, I have a pair of the CIPA custom-fit slip-on towing mirrors that worked really well on my old truck and were barely used. They didn't vibrate or anything and they just took a minute or so to put on or take off. They will fit on the 2009 since I don't think they changed anything about the mirrors from 08 to 09. If you don't want to go for the expense of the upgraded mirrors yet, I'm willing to sell them cheap since I'm not using them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With out a doubt .....GET THEM!!!!

I used the clip on cipa mirrors..............does not compare at all...... i had heated power folding........camper mirrors are still heated and turn signal.....but so much better than the cipa mirrors.....Much larger and the convex part at the bottom as well!!!

Worth every Penny!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are interested in a set of McKesh mirrors, both sides with the convex option, pm me.

-CC


----------

